# Rainbow SIX Siege lässt PC abstürzen



## IAmSteven (21. Mai 2018)

*Rainbow SIX Siege lässt PC abstürzen*

Hallo Allerseits

Ich weis nicht genau ob das jetzt in dieses Forum hier passt, aber ich probiers jetzt einfach mal (bitte nicht hauen wenns hier nicht her passt xD).

Da ich mich mit diesem Problem jetzt schon länger selbst herumgeschlagen und keine Lösung gefunden habe könnt ja ihr mir vielleicht helfen.
Zuerst meine Hardware:

Prozessor: Intel Core I7-4790k
Grafikkarte: Geforce GTX 970 von Asus
Motherboard: H97 Plus von Asus
RAM: 2*8 GB DDR3 von Kingston (HyperX Fury)
Netzteil: G750M von Cooler Master
Festplatten: 1TB HDD von Kingston und eine 128GB SSD ebenfalls von Kingston

Gekühlt wird das ganze via Luft, auf dem Prozessor ist ein Hyper T4 von cooler Master montiert.

So und nun zu meinem eigentlichen Problem. Seit einiger Zeit stürzt mein PC ab und zwar immer dann wenn ich Rainbow SIX Siege spiele. Und nur dann. ALLE anderen Spiele, wie GTA 5, Witcher 3 oder Battlefield 1, laufen ohne Probleme. Es passiert meist nach 1-2 Runden ohne Vorwarnung. Das Bild friert ein, ich bekomme einen BlueScreen und die ganze Kistet startet sich neu. Ich spiele auf hoch mit meist um die 80 FPS, das Spiel liegt auf der HDD und ich hab die Speieldateien auch schon mehrmals auf Fehler überprüft. Der aktuelle Grafiktreiber ist installiert und ein Überhitzen kann ich denke ich auch ausschließen da ich Probeweise in den BIOS die Leistung des Kühlers auf 100% geschalten habe und sich nichts verändert hat.

Hat irgendjemand von euch eine Ahnung was das sein könnte? Ich verzweifle nämlich langsam wirklich und bekomme aufgrund dieses dummen Fehlers immer weniger Lust auf das Spiel was sehr schade ist...

Ich hoffe auf das Beste und danke euch schonmal im Voraus


----------



## GrueneMelone (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Rainbow SIX Siege lässt PC abstürzen*

Irgendwas übertaktet? Das geht ja glaube ich bei Asus auch mit den H97 Boards. Hast du mal einen Stresstest mit Prime oder so gemacht? Heaven Benchmark etc... 

Ansonsten Spiel einfach mal runter schmeißen und neu installieren. Ich hab absolut keine Probleme. Es liegt bei mir aber auch auf einer SSD.


----------



## wuselsurfer (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Rainbow SIX Siege lässt PC abstürzen*

Welche Tempersturen / Spannungen hat der PC:
HWiNFO - Hardware Information, Analysis and Monitoring Tools ?
Herunterladen, installieren, mit "Sensors only" starten und die Screens hier an einen Beitrag anhängen.

Die Werteanzeige kann man mit den blauen Pfeilen links unten erweitern.


----------



## IAmSteven (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Rainbow SIX Siege lässt PC abstürzen*

Richtig so?


----------

